# "Jackie Chan: My Story" Documentary



## Hawke (May 3, 2008)

"Jackie Chan: My Story" Documentary

Clip 1


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 4, 2008)

Very good video!!

I wonder if this is the same film that was shown some years ago to a private fund raiser event that Kungfu magazine was talking about.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (May 4, 2008)

Will have to look at that later.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Brian Jones (May 4, 2008)

Great stuff.  You have to love Jackie's imagination.


----------



## charyuop (May 4, 2008)

Wow, Jackie Chan, the man I didn't know. Always heard "urban legend", but never paid too much attention to them coz I really never liked his movies that much.
Well, I found out that he is a great man and I am one of his biggest fan...just didn't know his was the main character of those Asian kung fu movies I loved so much.
In his job I guess you can say he is a genius and with a lot of fantasy. Now I guess I know why his movies seem so much more real than others, coz he makes them real. Making himself dizzy to shoot the dranken style or hunging from a clock till he actually is too exhausted to hold longer and have a real facial expression...he is a huge director!!!!


----------



## MA-Caver (May 4, 2008)

Definitely Chan is the man! It was a good documentary of his life's work but not of his life. Perhaps he is very private about it, or as he says he's devoting a lot of his time to his work and not much to his personal life. 
Ironic since he says in one sequence that he wants to be able to show his children and grandchildren ... "see that's me!" on film. But how can he if he is working 99% of the time? 

Loved also how he created his own "snake style" using his imagination and practicing with it so he can have great effect to the film of the same name (ok, almost). 

He'll be well remembered for years to come.


----------

